# Solid-State Lithium-Air Battery; 1000 Kwh/kilogram



## unclematt (May 11, 2008)

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/11/kumar-20091121.html#more

This new battery design has a potential capacity several hundred Kw hours per kilogram higher than the claims made by EEStor. I hope these reach production soon.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2009)

Certainly worth keeping a close eye on, could well be the next step in battery design.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Metal/air cells do generally have very high energy density, so thats not really surprising. However, all the numbers are projections, not observations. Would be nice to know where they are right now. The fact that its not shown there doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

How far do we really need to go on a charge anyways. I very rarely have a need to exceed 100 miles in a days time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I get 30-35 miles with my ev. Most trips are 19 miles round trip. I a have a pretty good margin but It would still be nice to have 100+ mile range just because.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

They are 1kWh/kg (1000Wh/kg), not 1000kWh/kg 

If this comes to the market at a reasonable price even jets could run on batteries.


----------



## unclematt (May 11, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> They are 1kWh/kg (1000Wh/kg), not 1000kWh/kg
> 
> If this comes to the market at a reasonable price even jets could run on batteries.


 ooops, sorry about that!


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> How far do we really need to go on a charge anyways. I very rarely have a need to exceed 100 miles in a days time.


 
I would think it's about price, dictated by lower weight needed at the same capaity but i'm surprised by: 923Wh/kg for LiFePo !!! So, I guess, there is no breakthru on Li-Air??


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Different parts of the world demand different mission ranges. In the Atlanta metro if you are a consultant, you "need" a minimum of 100 miles of range in case you need to make side trips during the day to guarantee you don't run out of juice. And, much of that will likely be at 70mph.

But "need" really isn't something you should try to define. The market place can figure that out.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

The government seems to have a hard time letting the market dictate anything these days.

If Li tech improves much more, and/or gets cheaper it could spell the end of the ICE as we know it. All we need are high voltage quick charge stations and a range of about 300 miles to be really successful.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Stunt Driver said:


> I would think it's about price, dictated by lower weight needed at the same capaity but i'm surprised by: 923Wh/kg for LiFePo !!! So, I guess, there is no breakthru on Li-Air??


Nop, LiFePOs have approx. 100Wh/kg 

This would be a 1000% improvement


----------

